# stuck boat pics?



## gunsmoke11

Anybody have any good stuck boat pics? I would post some but lost my phone the other day with my pics. Heck or really any funny boat ramp or on the water pics?


----------



## Weekday warrior

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasmn26

I had a pic on my old phone I took of a brand new pro line about 50-100 yards into a marsh island, it was taken down in savannah about a mile from the local pro line dealer there, I heard it happen do to a rigging failure, they had been running up and down the icw all day wide open


----------



## gunsmoke11

dallasmn26 said:


> I had a pic on my old phone I took of a brand new pro line about 50-100 yards into a marsh island, it was taken down in savannah about a mile from the local pro line dealer there, I heard it happen do to a rigging failure, they had been running up and down the icw all day wide open


I had one of my buddys dads truck 4 feet under the water at the public san leon but ramp he sunk the boat the same morning did not put the plug in when he got to the fishing spot noticed water ran to the ramp to put it on the trailer and in a hurry did not put the truck in park lol boat sunk 10 feet away from the truck!!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11

If it loads up this is my air boat 2 years ago


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Buddies dargel first, mine second! His on mud, mine on hard sand... We're pushin buddies I was on his when it happened and he was on mine!


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Mine...


----------



## cva34

ouch!!! been there done simular..Thats helps you never to forget!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11

I dang near had me a pic this evening in westbay!


----------



## bigspeck68

How is it possible to sink an airboat? I thought those things were indestructible


----------



## 89rfl

I always seem to forget to take a pic when I get stuck! Lol I guess I'm just too ****** at myself! I've had a couple good ones though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

Here Ronn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgd

When I start seeing all these pics it makes me want to here all the stories. Especially the story with the air boat.


----------



## fowlwaters

Air boats are very easy to sink


----------



## Makomyday220f

Pay attention to where you are going not the roster tail you are throwing


----------



## Quackerbox

bigspeck68 said:


> How is it possible to sink an airboat? I thought those things were indestructible


Deep water is da debil!!!

Especially to rookie drivers


----------



## gunsmoke11

not a rookie its way to long of a story. I was told when I got my first airboat by about 4 diff people there are 2 kinds of airboat owners those who have sunk one and those who will sink one I said yea right and when mine sunk it went faster then expected. I had a caddi 500 big block on it and was thought I could make it up a hill well it did not have enough horse's to push me up dropping the rear off a 2 foot ledge. The pic is not by the ledge that is after we moved the boat to a shoreline that me and 6 other guys could push it up. Air did not go under water changed all fluids and she started right up.


----------



## dallasmn26

That angler looks like it got caught by the tide, if not that would've been a rough ride


----------



## Makomyday220f

dallasmn26 said:


> That angler looks like it got caught by the tide, if not that would've been a rough ride


Full throttle watching my roster and hooked the edge of the icw actually skided about 60 yards down the edge came to a slow stop and layed over on one side. Sea tow membership was worth every penny that day.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Speaking of rooster I know he has a few of a godevil on a sand bar in trinity!


----------



## Capt. Billy

There are a lot of good ones on our Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/seatowgalvestonclearlake/photos_albums


----------



## willydavenport

Here's one I was emailed. I don't know the owner/guy in the pic. If anyone knows him, tell him he's famous!


----------



## rhrncir

*Stuck*

Your gonna slide out, your gonna slide out. And now you've done it.


----------



## TIMBOv2

willydavenport said:


> Here's one I was emailed. I don't know the owner/guy in the pic. If anyone knows him, tell him he's famous!


Dadgum it the salesman told me that these TRP units were like 4x4 for my boat! I think I'm gonna take it back!!!!


----------



## KillerShrimp

Shallowsport


----------



## fishin shallow

KillerShrimp said:


> Shallowsport


Honey, ummm I'm gonna be home late

But the salesman told you it would run in 3"


----------



## JCockrell

fishin shallow said:


> honey, ummm i'm gonna be home late
> 
> but the salesman told you it would run in 3"


lol......classic!!!


----------



## bayourat

fishin shallow said:


> Honey, ummm I'm gonna be home late
> 
> But the salesman told you it would run in 3"


:rotfl:

I watched one try to follow me sunday but I guess he looked down and got nervous and shut it down. BIG mistake. :headknock


----------



## NWcurlew

*Louisiana Backwater Marsh*

This was actually intentional. We used to camp out on the islands in the Louisiana marsh. Wasn't bad until the tide went out that night!


----------



## aggiegasman

[/URL][/IMG]

This one cost me $1200. But at least I got a Sea Tow membership with it. :headknock


----------



## rr1496

aggiegasman said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This one cost me $1200. But at least I got a Sea Tow membership with it. :headknock


Just for my knowledge, what did Sea Tow do to get you out?

I haven't ever experienced that in my boat (knocking on pine). Do they hook onto the front eyelet and pull like heck (seems like that could go bad to worse)? Did you unload the boat? Etc?

This may help me or help me help someone in the future.

Thanks!!


----------



## fishnvet

Here is a Flats Cat we found in the Esprito Santu area once when we were scootering around. It was at an "alternate" entrance to a back lake. I think it was stuck for a couple of months.


----------



## TKoenig

two winters ago. mule slough is not your friend during low tide.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Just a brief stop at p00ns bar in cold pass.


----------



## sammytx

One of my favorites, Freeport Jetty a couple of years ago.


----------



## Majek20V

Ooooppssss


----------



## aggiegasman

rr1496 said:


> Just for my knowledge, what did Sea Tow do to get you out?
> 
> I haven't ever experienced that in my boat (knocking on pine). Do they hook onto the front eyelet and pull like heck (seems like that could go bad to worse)? Did you unload the boat? Etc?
> 
> This may help me or help me help someone in the future.
> 
> Thanks!!


Yep...they came and let out about 600ft of rope, tied it to my front eyelet and pulled like heck. They told my buddy and I to stay in the boat while they pulled but it wasn't budging. We got out, pushed and avoided another couple hundred dollars from adding an additional 200 ft of rope.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

There used to be a cut here.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> There used to be a cut here.


Lol sometimes beer is the best way to work yourself out of situations like that


----------



## crashboatbasin

POC jetties


----------



## fishin shallow

Why is do people always seem to remove the ice chest? Is that gonna make the boat float in mud


----------



## gunsmoke11

fishin shallow said:


> Why is do people always seem to remove the ice chest? Is that gonna make the boat float in mud


Taking all weight out of the boat can be like night and day for some boats depending what its stuck on or how its stuck I know when I go fish my icechest weighs about as much as a nother grown man...


----------



## dallasmn26

Plus it's easier to get to your beers while your waiting on a tow


----------



## texasislandboy

gunsmoke11 said:


> Taking all weight out of the boat can be like night and day for some boats depending what its stuck on or how its stuck I know when I go fish my icechest weighs about as much as a nother grown man...


X 2 
One day I was in my polling skiff (pathfinder 17T) before I sold it and ran up on a sandbar... Hard hard sand. I took pretty much everything I could out of the boat. I'm taking batteries,all the tackle pretty much anything I could get off the boat with the tools I had. I could pick up the front of the boat by the time I was done and moved it to alittle deeper water. Sure it took for ever but I was un stuck by my self.


----------



## Blue Fury

Back in the college days...


----------



## Blue Fury

Oops. Poco bueno '13.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Blue Fury said:


> Back in the college days...


No stuck shoalcat pics lol


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

KillerShrimp said:


> Shallowsport


HAHAHA. That is my boat. Dad took it into Trinity and told me he got it stuck but never saw any pictures. He said they were only stuck for an hour and an air boat pulled them out.


----------



## Blue Fury

gunsmoke11 said:


> No stuck shoalcat pics lol


Hahaha. Not yet... That mercury has the power to get me out of a bind!


----------



## daryl1979

Blue Fury said:


> Back in the college days...


You two guy could if just picked that boat up and moved it to deeper water lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWHPOPEYE

Not mine but the results of what can happen when running in the fog even with a gps. Easy push off.


----------



## KillerShrimp

Here's the airboat part..


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS

*Late summer 2013*

Estes Flats ..Rockport


----------



## daryl1979

RED DOG OUTFITTERS said:


> Estes Flats ..Rockport


Now that is hung up. What part of Estes flats is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackerbox

Plum flipted that one boat over!


----------



## Transport22

Here goes my first picture upload....


----------



## daniel7930

My dad and brother and I got stuck once Wish I had a pic but that was before camera phones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt

texasislandboy said:


> X 2
> One day I was in my polling skiff (pathfinder 17T) before I sold it and ran up on a sandbar... Hard hard sand. I took pretty much everything I could out of the boat. I'm taking batteries,all the tackle pretty much anything I could get off the boat with the tools I had. I could pick up the front of the boat by the time I was done and moved it to alittle deeper water. Sure it took for ever but I was un stuck by my self.


I agree. I stuck my skiff today at 6:45 am on longbar. I've driven the route maybe 100 times myself, and maybe 200 times growing up on SPI. Felt like an idiot, was checking out GPS on my phone. When I got out to push it, I realized the hull was again full of water(see the mako skiff thread). I'm 6'1" 225 and would consider myself a little stronger lifting wise than the average guy. Hull full of water, this sucker wasn't moving. Took me 45 minutes to get it off of the mud, and I have the cardio to not stop. Felt pretty dumb.

On a side note later today, I got a chuckle out of some guys not knowing South Bay on a low tide later in the day in those skinny water Chiquita boats. They buried it at the entrance where the table top starts going, WOT. I cruised by them following the correct path. I would have stopped and pulled them out, but not with the hull full of water.


----------



## My Little Big boat

I was headed out last year and pulled this one out in packery channel.


----------



## letsgofishbro

That orange scooter always seems to be stuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD

Makes you wonder if that PVC pole is sitting there for a reason?


----------



## bayourat

JimD said:


> Makes you wonder if that PVC pole is sitting there for a reason?


Yep but which side do you run? Areas I fish alot if you pick the wrong side you are high and dry.:biggrin:

Helps keep people out. :dance:


----------



## railbird

*My worst screwup*

This was a mistake that took a few hours to fix, luckily the tide was heading in so we walked it out in about 2 hours.


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> That orange scooter always seems to be stuck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well when you run 3 inchs of water everywhere you go eventually you will find 2 inchs of water then the camera phone comes out!


----------



## texasislandboy

Winters97gt said:


> I agree. I stuck my skiff today at 6:45 am on longbar. I've driven the route maybe 100 times myself, and maybe 200 times growing up on SPI. Felt like an idiot, was checking out GPS on my phone. When I got out to push it, I realized the hull was again full of water(see the mako skiff thread). I'm 6'1" 225 and would consider myself a little stronger lifting wise than the average guy. Hull full of water, this sucker wasn't moving. Took me 45 minutes to get it off of the mud, and I have the cardio to not stop. Felt pretty dumb.
> 
> On a side note later today, I got a chuckle out of some guys not knowing South Bay on a low tide later in the day in those skinny water Chiquita boats. They buried it at the entrance where the table top starts going, WOT. I cruised by them following the correct path. I would have stopped and pulled them out, but not with the hull full of water.


haha ya even at low tide with the right trim and jack plate height I can run across that table top even at winter tides. I have seen a ton of people get stuck right there or even to the left of it where everyone lines up for black drum.


----------



## aguaflaca

crashboatbasin said:


> POC jetties


that looks like the POC little jetties. I wonder how something like that happens.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Those guys in the orange boat run like I used to. Go for it and hope it works out. Some of my most memorable trips where when I got stuck. It's all how you look at it after the fact. You can be mad or just laugh it off.


----------



## teckersley

This is not fishing related but my all time favorite. Felt sorry for the guy. Talk about STUCK!


----------



## WillieP

Down by Long Lake a few years back.

.


----------



## 3CK

Last Saturday, wasn't stuck. Only momentarily detained!


----------



## MIKE S.

Tabbs bay


----------



## Goofyboots

teckersley said:


> This is not fishing related but my all time favorite. Felt sorry for the guy. Talk about STUCK!


I like the way he put the cover on for long term storage!


----------



## gunsmoke11

teckersley said:


> This is not fishing related but my all time favorite. Felt sorry for the guy. Talk about STUCK!


Any pics are welcome!


----------



## gunsmoke11

A pic of a dodge Cummins in the boat slips at topwater in san leon


----------



## LosingNemo

Not a boat but off shore line of ICW and deff a pain in the butt. Got her our in a day though. My guys never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Had these sent to me a while back.


----------



## Bob Haley

This one has always amazed me.....


----------



## cwbycrshr

daryl1979 said:


> Now that is hung up. What part of Estes flats is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha HA. A buddy and I did the same thing last summer. New to boat ownership I thought we wuold be fine drifting towards trailer and go out the cut into Aransas bay. Mis-judged the tide...and depth...and cut. We clogged up the water jets, pushed for 3 hrs, and finally got out of the protected grass and back to ramp. All told, 1st trip we went a total of 3 miles, fished for 3 hrs, and pushed for 3 more. LOL.

RED DOG, I'm pretty sure you followed us that day...looks like the same spot and I recall seeing a boat just like yours.

Lesson learned. Worst part, the next day we figured out where the cut really was...right next to the damned bank.


----------



## daryl1979

cwbycrshr said:


> Ha HA. A buddy and I did the same thing last summer. New to boat ownership I thought we wuold be fine drifting towards trailer and go out the cut into Aransas bay. Mis-judged the tide...and depth...and cut. We clogged up the water jets, pushed for 3 hrs, and finally got out of the protected grass and back to ramp. All told, 1st trip we went a total of 3 miles, fished for 3 hrs, and pushed for 3 more. LOL.
> 
> RED DOG, I'm pretty sure you followed us that day...looks like the same spot and I recall seeing a boat just like yours.
> 
> Lesson learned. Worst part, the next day we figured out where the cut really was...right next to the damned bank.[/QUOTE
> Sounds like the same cut my brother dad and I got hung up on years ago. It gets shallow quick there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood1053

dallasmn26 said:


> Plus it's easier to get to your beers while your waiting on a tow


That be the correct answer for that question.......


----------



## daniel7930

I just stumbled across the txwpp and there putting some of these pics on there Facebook page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930

Heck the have the link to this post on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow

fark txwpp


----------



## daniel7930

I was laughing when I saw it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974

daniel7930 said:


> I just stumbled across the txwpp and there putting some of these pics on there Facebook page
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah just about anytime people post up a picture of a tower boat, a fast boat, or a stuck boat, that whiny *** chugger posts it on the WPP site.

You guys have to understand.... Unless you're fishing *exactly* like he does, then you're doing it wrong.

Half the threads he posts on the WPP site originate from 2cool.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Kyle 1974 said:


> Yeah just about anytime people post up a picture of a tower boat, a fast boat, or a stuck boat, that whiny *** chugger posts it on the WPP site.
> 
> You guys have to understand.... Unless you're fishing *exactly* like he does, then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Half the threads he posts on the WPP site originate from 2cool.


I guess every fish I have hung into in my life I must have been working my bait for that split sec bite just like him every other no fish cast was just me doing my own thing...


----------



## TheRooster

Man I thought mine were bad,some of these boats aren't even in the water lol, but ya this is me and my brother and my dad in trinity in the middle of winter on a outgoing tide and a North wind and a hard hard hard Sandy bottom,this was right before you sunk your airboat Ronn because I called you to come pull me out but you were at work,5 hours of pulling the boat around ticked off duck hunters later,we finally made it back to the ramp, and ya that little orange boat seems to get stuck alot,im pretty sure my 20'allweld can run shallower than you can


----------



## cwbycrshr

daryl1979 said:


> cwbycrshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned. Worst part, the next day we figured out where the cut really was...right next to the damned bank.[/QUOTE
> Sounds like the same cut my brother dad and I got hung up on years ago. It gets shallow quick there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned about that cut...if it is not 100% high tide, and your not 100% plained out, and your not 100% where the cut starts or ends, then your going to be pushing.
> I'll go around if I'm ever back in those flats. That was a train wreck and almost cost me an engine.
Click to expand...


----------



## pmgoffjr

This probably won't help the big tuna schooners, but it's bailed my tail out of some jams.

I have a 4 1/2' piece of grounding rod I use for a mud anchor, I carry a cheap come along with me. If (when) I get a little to brave, or I slide out in a turn, I can stick the mud anchor in, hook up the come along, and winch my way off dry sand if need be. Not fast, but it works. Maybe it'll help someone in the future.


----------



## gunsmoke11

TheRooster said:


> Man I thought mine were bad,some of these boats aren't even in the water lol, but ya this is me and my brother and my dad in trinity in the middle of winter on a outgoing tide and a North wind and a hard hard hard Sandy bottom,this was right before you sunk your airboat Ronn because I called you to come pull me out but you were at work,5 hours of pulling the boat around ticked off duck hunters later,we finally made it back to the ramp, and ya that little orange boat seems to get stuck alot,im pretty sure my 20'allweld can run shallower than you can


Oh yes the good ole days you need to post the pic of your haynie at the camp!


----------



## longboat

Goofyboots said:


> I like the way he put the cover on for long term storage!


I thought maybe the cover was on when he was driving it... :rotfl:


----------



## longboat

pmgoffjr said:


> This probably won't help the big tuna schooners, but it's bailed my tail out of some jams.
> 
> I have a 4 1/2' piece of grounding rod I use for a mud anchor, I carry a cheap come along with me. If (when) I get a little to brave, or I slide out in a turn, I can stick the mud anchor in, hook up the come along, and winch my way off dry sand if need be. Not fast, but it works. Maybe it'll help someone in the future.


Another option is to carry a length of chain (or use your anchor chain) and a half-dozen 3' re-bar. Lay the chain out in a line (in line with your boat) and stick a re-bar through a link, then another re-bar in another link about a foot down, etc. Makes a pretty solid anchor without a lot of work. I either weld a T-handle on the re-bar or bend the end into an L shape to make it easier to push/retrieve it, and to keep the chain from slipping off of it. Haven't had to use it on a boat yet, but it works for winching a vehicle out when there are no trees around.


----------



## battleredtexan

On the phone:

Buddy: "where y'all headed this mornin?"
Me: "man we stayed out late last night, probably just chill till this evening...." :biggrin:


----------



## dallasmn26

Yellow mouth was that taken in savannah it looks like that boat I was talking about


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

This is a fun thread! Since I dont have any pics to post like this. lol


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I am not sure where it was taken. One of my buddies sent it to me.


----------



## TKoenig

if you haven't stuck your boat atleast 3 times. you dont fish enough.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

TKoenig said:


> if you haven't stuck your boat atleast 3 times. you dont fish enough.


We know that personally


----------



## "The Marshall"

sammytx said:


> One of my favorites, Freeport Jetty a couple of years ago.


that is sensational :butterfly

lol


----------



## Poon Chaser

TKoenig said:


> if you haven't stuck your boat atleast 3 times. you dont fish enough.


Wurd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## big v

TKoenig said:


> if you haven't stuck your boat atleast 3 times. you dont fish enough.


If you haven't flipped at least 3 boats you dont fish enough. LOL


----------



## gunsmoke11

big v said:


> If you haven't flipped at least 3 boats you dont fish enough. LOL


Lol the new extreme! Come on I know there is more stuck boat pics out there!


----------



## Capt. Billy

This one one of the hardest I've ever had to deal with.


----------



## Winters97gt

Raise your hand if you've ever stuck your boat in front of other fisherman, and caked yourself and boat in mud/sand trying to get it out with the motor looking like an idiot. 

Hand raised!


----------



## Quackerbox

Winters97gt said:


> Raise your hand if you've ever stuck your boat in front of other fisherman, and caked yourself and boat in mud/sand trying to get it out with the motor looking like an idiot.
> 
> Hand raised!


Was near that last year. Heard a boat coming and acted like I was fishing. Boat passed and we went back to work


----------



## Winters97gt

Quackerbox said:


> Was near that last year. Heard a boat coming and acted like I was fishing. Boat passed and we went back to work


Huh?


----------



## leadhead10

Quackerbox said:


> Was near that last year. Heard a boat coming and acted like I was fishing. Boat passed and we went back to work


haha ive done it!

Sadly my buddies can say that they've been stuck with me a few times. Needless to say my kid's will have an aluminum boat to learn the bays in!


----------



## letsgofishbro

Sticking your boat is all part of life. I forget mine isn't an airboat and stick it all the time or just wanna see if I can do it. If tides low tomorrow plan on having some fun and good pics since airboat will be out with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D HOGG

*Not so stuck ....*

Pushed her off, made a little adjustment on my trim and ran right across the same spot with much better results ....


----------



## D HOGG

*Proof is in the pudding ...*

Figured I should at least back my story up of re running the same flat that stuck me ...


----------



## MajekMike

JWHPOPEYE said:


> Not mine but the results of what can happen when running in the fog even with a gps. Easy push off.


This boat looks like one that belongs to a guide down in the LLM? I think he mentioned he bought it rebuilt? Not sure but either way, not good...


----------



## letsgofishbro

That's not Rubens boat^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKoenig

Capt. Billy said:


> This one one of the hardest I've ever had to deal with.


how on earth are his motors still tucked?


----------



## Capt. Billy

From trying to power out of it. There was a 4ft deep hole there and one of my guys stepped off in it. This was on the beach side of bolivar jetty maybe 200ft from rocks. Took us 4 days two boats and 2000ft of line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hou-Chap

Love that the anchor's out!! Lol


----------



## SoberBrent

Hou-Chap said:


> Love that the anchor's out!! Lol


Never know it might float off.


----------



## Dfennen29

Now this is stuck! Weather is going to be good tomorrow and I have to work!


----------



## gunsmoke11

Stuck in 1 inch of water 2 hours later its all good


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Did this yesterday... Hard to stop the slide!! It was an easy push off!


----------



## big v

Sarge was driving!!! He can build a fine rod, but driving a boat, now thats another story.


----------



## Lakeandbay2

JWHPOPEYE said:


> Not mine but the results of what can happen when running in the fog even with a gps. Easy push off.


I know that boat! It was a bxxxxxx to get off the bank!


----------



## Lakeandbay2

MajekMike said:


> This boat looks like one that belongs to a guide down in the LLM? I think he mentioned he bought it rebuilt? Not sure but either way, not good...


Bode


----------



## gunsmoke11

Low tide claims the haynie


----------



## letsgofishbro

Is that your pops boat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Is that your pops boat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was he sold it to my buddy joe


----------



## D HOGG

*Super Stuck !!*

Wasn't much fun getting this one off the flat ...

Anyone guess where this is ??


----------



## Navi

D HOGG said:


> Wasn't much fun getting this one off the flat ...
> 
> Anyone guess where this is ??


On a sand bar! What do I win???

Let me upload mine now...


----------



## Navi




----------



## Smackdaddy53

D HOGG said:


> Wasn't much fun getting this one off the flat ...
> 
> Anyone guess where this is ??


Is that an air conditioned cab on that Boatright? Wow

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## letsgofishbro

Running at night got my buddies Shoalwater









Not quite enough water and too hard of mud for the gator tail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MajekMike

Lakeandbay said:


> Bode


Yep, that's the one


----------



## Lakeandbay2

MajekMike said:


> Yep, that's the one


My dad, uncle and I helped push his back in the water. We shut down because we thought we were at our first wade and heard him and a buddy talking. We weren't but 50 yards from the boat.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Jacks pocket


----------



## Justin_Time

I need at least a "little" water. I've stuck this boat a few times but I have to say, it will run pretty dang skinny.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Fish

D HOGG said:


> Wasn't much fun getting this one off the flat ...
> 
> Anyone guess where this is ??


Mud cut!


----------



## D HOGG

*Winner !!*



Bull Fish said:


> Mud cut!


Close enough Bull !! Between Mud Cut and Bird Island ...


----------



## Txfirenfish

Lake Travis a few years ago. Wasnt our boat, just one we found beached.


----------



## 3andout

How bout this crew boat lookin for the boat cut at Galveston N Jetty... March 2012.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend

*Last Weekend*

bout 1 1/2" of water at Shoalwater. Took 2 hours, 12 beers and some passerby's to move her to deeper water


----------



## pipeliner345

a year or so back and so far my only one............but i've had some moments since........


----------



## texasislandboy

pipeliner345 said:


> a year or so back and so far my only one............but i've had some moments since........


That one looks like fun!


----------



## aguaflaca

pipeliner345 said:


> a year or so back and so far my only one............but i've had some moments since........


I'd be interested in hearing how that happened.


----------



## leadhead10

aguaflaca said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how that happened.


I think the moral of the story was Shallow Sport owner was getting cocky!  i jk!

Dang I hope I don't have to post a picture on the page in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

leadhead10 said:


> I think the moral of the story was Shallow Sport owner was getting cocky!  i jk!
> 
> Dang I hope I don't have to post a picture on the page in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drive it like you stole it and you will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

Haha no thanks! I drive it like a grandma and will cry when she gets a scratch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish

leadhead10 said:


> Haha no thanks! I drive it like a grandma and will cry when she gets a scratch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha same here lol


----------



## leadhead10

efish said:


> Hahaha same here lol


Lmao I'm glad I'm not the only one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish

leadhead10 said:


> Lmao I'm glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i been there one time before with my 19cat and man â€¦.. i rather be grandma than wait for 3 hours lol


----------



## mmcclure9

D HOGG said:


> Close enough Bull !! Between Mud Cut and Bird Island ...


Ditto my friend


----------



## pipeliner345

leadhead10 said:


> I think the moral of the story was Shallow Sport owner was getting cocky!  i jk!
> 
> Dang I hope I don't have to post a picture on the page in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bingo. Lol!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

efish said:


> i been there one time before with my 19cat and man â€¦.. i rather be grandma than wait for 3 hours lol


I've had my old 22 legend stuck on some sand before and it was not fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

pipeliner345 said:


> Bingo. Lol!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Haha been there done that got the t-shirt! Sweet boat by the way and she obviously runs pretty skinny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

Any new pics out there?


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

I don't have any pics but I must say... I am relieved to know I am not the only one that gets stuck ! I always feel like a dumbass when I get stuck


----------



## Ripin' Lips

here are a few pics of the last guided trip I took. We were fishing a charity tourney in Matty. We launched in POC. Guide was running before sunrise and following his GPS. GPS must have had a lag as we ended up high and dry. Tried to get another guide to pull us out but he didn't have enough water so we went to the ramp and called another guide w/ an airboat to pull us out. placed 2nd in the tourney even though we didn't wet a line till about 9 am. You would think that if you are running before sunrise that you would idle past know islands or at least use a spot light. Had we been going WOT we would have made it to the other side of the island. No injuries just a bruised ego


----------



## porkchoplc

how tore up was the hull?


----------



## trout hound

*Stuck*

Alligator Point West Bay


----------



## tamucc04

Not stuck but in a moment of brilliance I did take the boat keys with me and lost them during a duck hunt. Luckily the wind was in my favor and drifted us back across the intercoastal then after a few mile walk to the dock and a sweet lay giving me a ride we back in on the side of the road and winched the boat up and managed to get out.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

porkchoplc said:


> how tore up was the hull?


 just minor scratches. Luckily there wasn't any concrete in our path. Had we been a few feet to the right we would have hit the concrete and most likely come to an abrupt stop. we slid for about 100 ft before coming to a stop. had we been going faster we would have slid right over the island.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Ripin' Lips said:


> just minor scratches. Luckily there wasn't any concrete in our path. Had we been a few feet to the right we would have hit the concrete and most likely come to an abrupt stop. we slid for about 100 ft before coming to a stop. had we been going faster we would have slid right over the island.


Some people just cant wait to fish come heII or high water....or island. They are going to get to the spot.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

How is it no one has stuck their boat in almost 2 months. Is everyone that big into hunting right now?


----------



## Flatfisher6187

*My worst*

Had my old 21' Flatlander stuck numerous times but this was by far the worst. Christmas eve 09' Me and a buddy missed our turn to check out a spot to duck hunt in Christmas Bay and ran into some shallow water. Shut it down and we were stuck in about 4-5" the wind shifted to the north as a cold front was coming. Within about 30-45 minutes we went from 4-5" of water to absolutely no water under the boat. Picture was taken the next day. the little black spot in the top center of the pic is my buddy's 18' alumacraft. Had to wait another 3 days for the tide to come up enough to go get it.


----------



## barronj

Had I known this thread existed, I would have taken a picture of me almost high and dry in Cedar Bayou on Friday at low tide. There was just enough water to cover the top of the silted in south bank. It's the only time I've had to have someone pull me out, otherwise, not a stranger to sticking it stuckt :^)


----------



## cobra_steven

Cold Pass got me on a falling tide running just before sunlight! Wasn't too happy and the flounder were biting so I didn't have enough time to snag a picture...Had 2cool help and a nice group of guys in a very nice green JH have to turn my boat around and get pulled out using every bit of 60ft of rope!!!


----------



## Justin_Time

These guys were glad I came along although they weren't stuck bad. I think they had a little too much to drink and forgot about the reef in front of Halls Lake.

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atexan

Mental Note - Get 100 ft of rope and a SeaTow membership


----------



## marshhunter

stuck mine in about an 1 1/2" of water with a bottom that was nice and soft once you broke through the crust. I also learned my boat floats in about 3" of water. Dont have pictures of the boat stuck.


----------



## barronj

atexan said:


> Mental Note - Get 100 ft of rope and a SeaTow membership


Tow rope should be as mandatory as a throwable pfd, whistle, flair, etc.


----------



## troutsupport

I got real lucky one time... parked it on the mud spoil next to the intercoastal...luckily it came off with some leaning and pushing. 

I have seen a boat in 9mile get pulled better part of a mile by a very expensive airboat then towed by sea tow... wow... that must have been a good day to be a member ;-)


----------



## southbay

I must have 50 funny photos. Here's a few.


----------



## jfish87

geez some of these pics look more like I lost control rather than I ran aground!! Either way great pics!! Yall be careful over there in Texas!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Flatfisher, that is pretty bad stuck there. I was kind of thinking that there would be a lot of post with the lower tides this time of year. 
That last shallow sport is in a bad spot too. I have been stuck several time but don't typically think about getting pictures until afterwards.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

Yeah it wasn't fun. My buddy and I spent our Christmas eve walking through about 3.5 miles of marsh/mud just to get to the intercoastal so my other buddy could pick us up. Finally made it home around midnight. By far my worst time on the water

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southbay

Here's a couple more. The last one gives a whole new meaning to running aground


----------



## toyakornottoyak

This one is running skinny







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mobilecal

wow, looks like he got pulled over for speeding.


----------



## headed south 2

A lot of beer was drank that day..


----------



## SoberBrent

Not stuck bad but misjudged the turn. Hard to stop a mowdy from sliding sometimes.


----------



## texasislandboy

SoberBrent said:


> Not stuck bad but misjudged the turn. Hard to stop a mowdy from sliding sometimes.


Good thing its light and you can just spin it around


----------



## cva34

*Nuts*

Always enjoy a look..Kinda like a view from POC boat ramp


----------



## POCplugger

*any new pics of stuck boats guys??*

come on i know theres got to be some more fresh ones from this winter and duck season and all. I should have taken a pic of our most recent one back from about 2 weeks ago but were running late in route to fish pond via j hook in the dark and misjudged our gps/ and or spotlight and ended up high and dry on a bar in pass cavallo...lol not too sure how that happened...all i can say is thank god we had 4 big guys and were in an rfl so it was at least semi easy to spin around but it was the next 30 yeards iof dead pushing across wet sand that was the real cardio check....all we could is just laugh it off and be happy no one was injured...all in all still a fun day and a good hunt...yall show em if ya got em!:texasflag


----------



## SoberBrent

I have a couple from my exploring trips.

Couldn't stop or turn around so I just went for it both times.


----------



## Majek20V

Bad day.


----------



## TheRooster

Majek20V said:


> Bad day.


How the hell did that happen?!?!?


----------



## Majek20V

TheRooster said:


> How the hell did that happen?!?!?


From what I read they were camping and had them anchored on an outgoing tide. Somehow buried two high end poling skiffs without insurance. oops.


----------



## Aggieross05

*23 Dargel Kat*

Ill play...I enjoy this thread


----------



## Stuart

Wow.


----------



## txteltech

Aggieross05 said:


> Ill play...I enjoy this thread


One of the best ones thus far, how did the coolers end up in the mud?


----------



## Aggieross05

there were 5 of us on the boat and that was to "lighten the load" so we could push it...haha good times


----------



## yellowskeeter

Dang! Hop the line in the rear is a stringer and not a crack! Made me look twice.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## gunsmoke11

Wow some of the new pics look bad!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Any new pictures y'all are willing to show. 

That HDX is stuck pretty good. Maybe if they pull one more ice chest out. ha


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Towboats USA loses money on us every year


----------



## Flat's Hunter

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429

Don't trust your GPS when it says there is a straight channel from Bastrop Bay through mud cut.. Put my 22 Extreme in ankle deep water with an outgoing tide and had an airboat come out there at 10pm to pull us off..


----------



## dk2429

Aggieross05 said:


> there were 5 of us on the boat and that was to "lighten the load" so we could push it...haha good times


Haha we tried to do the same in my pic.. Only problem was 2 white boys can't push a 2,000 pound boat with a 600 pound motor and 3/4 of a 40 gallon tank of gas through hard sand..


----------



## Sgrem

Naw....problem is you left the anchor out....just pull up the anchor....little left turn and hammer spin it up on out of there.


----------



## dk2429

sgrem said:


> Naw....problem is you left the anchor out....just pull up the anchor....little left turn and hammer spin it up on out of there.


I wish it was that easy. A guy that lives in one of the houses out there came and helped us with his 2 sons. We tried everything and that thing wouldn't budge. And somehow, the deeper water was a good 150yds behind the boat. I have no clue how we kept going. Reason the anchor was out is cause the same guy took us back to his house to just chill out and hope for maybe a higher tide. If the tide did come in for whatever reason, we left the anchor out so it wouldn't leave us lol


----------



## barronj

My sarcasm meter was pegged, you need yours checked.


----------



## muney pit

Took this pic a few months ago at lake livingston.


----------



## TexasRenegade

This one is "floating" around now


----------



## dk2429

TexasRenegade said:


> This one is "floating" around now


How did that happen??


----------



## sotexhookset

We don't need no stinkin plugs!


----------



## muney pit

TexasRenegade said:


> This one is "floating" around now


Wow. :0


----------



## TexasRenegade

dk2429 said:


> How did that happen??


Haha, no idea. My guess would be plugs.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

At least the power pole is down.

See what had happened was...


----------



## barronj

How I imagine it will go at the boat repair:






somebody please help me imbed this


----------



## El gato 24

aguaflaca said:


> that looks like the POC little jetties. I wonder how something like that happens.


They were drunk & high . Boat got impounded


----------



## TheRooster

dk2429 said:


> How did that happen??


The guy who owns it said on Facebook that it was "mechanical failure" after he got berated by everyone and their mother for not putting the plugs in a $90k boat lol


----------



## Sgrem

TheRooster said:


> The guy who owns it said on Facebook that it was "mechanical failure" after he got berated by everyone and their mother for not putting the plugs in a $90k boat lol


Ole Rooster knows......I left the plugs out before......fished all day and didn't notice till it was back on trailer.


----------



## TheRooster

sgrem said:


> Ole Rooster knows......I left the plugs out before......fished all day and didn't notice till it was back on trailer.


Shoot, I forgot my plugs once in clear lake, my first tunnel hull allweld, didn't realize there was a plug on BOTH sides of the tunnel, only put one plug in, left the ramp and started fishing dock lights, got done fishing the first dock light and wanted to move, stepped down off the deck and stepped into about a foot of water in the hull, pucker factor to the max, so for about 30 minutes I was doing figure 8's in the middle of clear lake like some drunkard that had just left the turtle club, trying to figure out where the water was coming from, once I figured it out, felt like a huge dumbarse, put second plug in, kept fishing, waiting to see if a game warden would stop me because someone called the cops on the drunk guy doing figure 8's in clear lake at 11pm at night lol


----------



## saltaholic

El gato 24 said:


> They were drunk & high . Boat got impounded


Seriously the SCB guys?


----------



## El gato 24

saltaholic said:


> Seriously the SCB guys?


No, the 20' Gulf Coast parked on the little jetty rocks in POC .


----------



## El gato 24

TexasRenegade said:


> This one is "floating" around now


 Hit something at full throttle so I heard . Put a large gaping hole in the hull .


----------



## justletmein

Man these Boatrights run shallow.


----------



## Blast-n-cast

justletmein said:


> Man these Boatrights run shallow.


Whats the story on that?


----------



## justletmein

Blast-n-cast said:


> Whats the story on that?


Long story short? Broke an axle, removed it. 2nd axle immediately broke. Drug the boat off the trailer and pushed it into the water.

1st: 









2nd: 









3rd: 









4th is the pic above.

5th:


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

^^^^^^ 
That looks like an eventful trip. That won't be one you forget about any time soon.


----------



## SSST

Ain't nothing fun about a broke axle, that much i do know!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Nothing new after all that hard North wind a few weeks ago?


----------



## Fishdog

El gato 24 said:


> No, the 20' Gulf Coast parked on the little jetty rocks in POC .


That happened in front of my house at night. The way I heard it was they were anchored close to the rocks when a heavy rig tender ran down the intracoastal full throttle pushing a massive wake. The boat got lifted and deposited on top of the Little Jetty.


----------



## El gato 24

Fishdog said:


> That happened in front of my house at night. The way I heard it was they were anchored close to the rocks when a heavy rig tender ran down the intracoastal full throttle pushing a massive wake. The boat got lifted and deposited on top of the Little Jetty.


 That could be since there appeared to be literally no damage to the boat . The damage was done by the Coast Guard who took the occupants into custody for possession of an herbal substance and the jetty fisherman who we witnessed looting everything off of the boat .


----------



## Trouthappy

Somehow we never took a picture of our boats, when stuck or swamped on the beach. With fiberglass boats:

>Had to spend the night in Power Lake after hitting a sandbar with a bigger Shoalwater. Tide came up four inches, 17 hours later, it was January. Had survival bag and cooked supper on the shoreline. 

>Had to leave a bassboat in the surf when the anchor dragged while we were off duck hunting. January again. Hiked out three miles and eventually recovered the boat; somebody grabbed it and we found it in their farmhouse barn six months later.

>On Decros Point, we hit shallows in a 20 Wellcraft before first light, but a friend following us pulled it right back out at sunrise. Then we headed offshore. 

>Hunting near Clear Lake in a 20 foot Larson (way back when, maybe 1975) we were left high and dry by the tide while off duck hunting, and a jonboat with a Merc 9.9 pulled us across wet sand, back into deeper water. 

>Friend of mine with a 28 Grady White left Galveston Yacht Basin in predawn darkness. Hit the sandbar on the right, that sticks out near the base of the south jetty. Tide went out and left them high and dry all day. You can imagine how many cars slowly came by or even circled them...my buddies had to guard the boat almost all day, not sure why they didn't call Sea Tow. 

Never been really stuck in an aluminum boat; we always pushed them back in the water. Even a half mile back in the marshâ€”we had to push a 14-foot jonboat down a gulley in the middle of the flat that still held 2-4 inches of water. Morning hunt on Christmas Eve.


----------



## cva34

Trouthappy said:


> Somehow we never took a picture of our boats, when stuck or swamped on the beach. With fiberglass boats:
> 
> >Had to spend the night in Power Lake after hitting a sandbar with a bigger Shoalwater. Tide came up four inches, 17 hours later, it was January. Had survival bag and cooked supper on the shoreline.
> 
> >Had to leave a bassboat in the surf when the anchor dragged while we were off duck hunting. January again. Hiked out three miles and eventually recovered the boat; somebody grabbed it and we found it in their farmhouse barn six months later.
> 
> >On Decros Point, we hit shallows in a 20 Wellcraft before first light, but a friend following us pulled it right back out at sunrise. Then we headed offshore.
> 
> >Hunting near Clear Lake in a 20 foot Larson (way back when, maybe 1975) we were left high and dry by the tide while off duck hunting, and a jonboat with a Merc 9.9 pulled us across wet sand, back into deeper water.
> 
> >Friend of mine with a 28 Grady White left Galveston Yacht Basin in predawn darkness. Hit the sandbar on the right, that sticks out near the base of the south jetty. Tide went out and left them high and dry all day. You can imagine how many cars slowly came by or even circled them...my buddies had to guard the boat almost all day, not sure why they didn't call Sea Tow.
> 
> Never been really stuck in an aluminum boat; we always pushed them back in the water. Even a half mile back in the marshâ€"we had to push a 14-foot jonboat down a gulley in the middle of the flat that still held 2-4 inches of water. Morning hunt on Christmas Eve.


That last statement (Tells it All) I learned the Bays in 14/16 alu and or 13 foot old style Boston whaler (the original bottom) all with less than 40hp yea I pushed and tugged a lot..but never forgot that Spot.START SMALL then Go BIG..Or get insurance and tow service..


----------



## texasstyle

Wish i had pics of em all but here's one i have.
South bay 160LP the first day we brought it home! Pics taken in Riverside,TX


----------



## sea sick

Gives a new definition to "burning the shore line" 
Love all the pics


----------



## texasstyle

sea sick said:


> Gives a new definition to "burning the shore line"
> Love all the pics


BTW this was in a small pond off of the trinity river with a max depth of about 6" Not a place where you could fish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TX OUTLAW

Not fish related but about 12yrs ago i had a 24ft baja outlaw that i ran into a sand bar on the san jacinto river.i was doing about 50mph when i hit it and let me tell you that was nothing nice.the only plus side to it was i was stuck on it for 12hrs all through the night with a good looking blonde with size E fake boobs and a stabin cabin!


----------



## Csafisher

texasstyle said:


> Wish i had pics of em all but here's one i have.
> South bay 160LP the first day we brought it home! Pics taken in Riverside,TX
> View attachment 3490225


What were you trying to accomplish there? Lol. Good pics. Used to run my mud boat in those back lakes.


----------



## acoastalbender

Woke up to this last year ... don't know details but was gone in 2 days ... ICW is at top of pic ...
.


----------



## unc_jaws23

*I am knocking on wood before I say this...*

I have been lucky enough to never be in need of a tow other than bad gas, that happened on a test run after some repairs. That being said I was fishing at night on a hard falling tide. Drifted east of causeway towards Pelican Island bridge. Weather had us pinned inshore. I was watching our track and sideview when my guests both hooked up. Figured big jacks or bulls. Tide was 2 knots north west wind at 20 so that big cc was sailing 5 knots or better. Quit watching gps not even dreaming we would sail right past Galveston channel on to spoil flats at north side of pelican. During fish fight I heard that unique sound of oyster shell dragging across fiberglass, like nails on a chalkboard!!! I glanced up eyed the gps and ran to the console to lower motors. 3.2 feet whew that was close. Cranked wheel hard to port and pinned throttles. Hopped up and as soon as I was on plane zoomed out on gps water was not getting deeper. Looked 360 and quickly knew why, on moonless cloudy night my internal compass was 180 degrees off. Backed off a bit a made a long sweeping turn to north not understanding how close to Pelican Island I was. Now at 2.6â€™, I need 2.4 to 2.6 minimum. Felt the motors slipping and dragging as I pushed them further then pointed bow towards the causeway bridge and crossed my fingers. Then I saw the display turn red at 2.4â€™ and we were done. Tried working at idle and no way no how even if I did make 10-20â€™ wind beat us by 50â€™. Threw on wading gear and hopped out. Do not remember when I learned this lesson, but I know it was from Espirito Santo Bay. I got out one of the two anchors after scouting out which direction would be best and set it deep attached a snatch block and ran rope back to the boat. Retrieved second anchor and carried it 150-200â€™ further. Once onboard I ran rope through centerline cleat then around my lower more abundant side. Without assistance from the water I could not even turn the bow and hold it, but chalk one up to mechanical advantage. After a few hull lengths we were at first anchor, I hopped out and put snatch block on second anchor, repeated this twice and had enough water to idle out of. I am not going to say it was easy or fun, but in a matter of 45 minutes I was free. We fished the remaining time at the boat cut. Only to return to Fat Boys to find out how narrow and shallow the cut along the pier really is. Looked more like a motocross track than a boat cut!!! I got them to run across to Tiki and back in there. Know we had fish but donâ€™t remember anything special other than the original hook ups. Enjoyed this post, and fondly remember a couple of the pics. Namely the large sport fisher on the POC jettyâ€™s. From what I heard that captain was hailed for putting that boat on the rocks as it was sinking and his customers safety came first. Boat was patched and towed in and repaired and is still fishing. Many laughed and suggested how bad you would have to be to run a boat like that on the rocks. I did the same sorry to say until I heard the tale. I hope I didnâ€™t jinks myself, if so I will post a picture and blame my wife!!!!! Be safe out there guys.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

There has to be some new stuck boat pics by now.


----------



## loco4fishn

*Stuck*

Here ya go. Tried getting into Nighthawk on a low tide. Learned my 18â€™ TV kenner needs more than 8â€ of water to run. Was able to drag her out after I was out of the boat.


----------



## Hayniedude24

Hereâ€™s one nomaspigtails stuck a couple three years ago skirting around J Hook. Took an airboat and a SeaTow big V with 400â€™ of rope to get it out 4 hours after the pic. Ankle deep on that big *** bar.

Heâ€™s one of the most skilled boat operators to ever run the bays so his steering mustâ€™ve went out or something here. :biggrin:


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

No pics but when I stuck my 19 Stoner cat a few months ago, me and my buddy could NOT push it free. Itâ€™s like that tunnel sucked it down into the sand and wouldnâ€™t let go


----------



## loco4fishn

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> No pics but when I stuck my 19 Stoner cat a few months ago, me and my buddy could NOT push it free. Itâ€™s like that tunnel sucked it down into the sand and wouldnâ€™t let go


Iâ€™ve seen your boat around the bluff a few times. Looks like itâ€™ll run super shallow. Where did you stick it?


----------



## Big Bay

Had to call sea tow on this one. Went through the wrong cut in nighthawk didnâ€™t realize it was 2-3 inches till it was too late so I couldnt get the motor up in time. Ran across there the next day just fine with the motor jacked up and trimmed out. Ole j craft runs mighty skinny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Texashookset said:


> Hereâ€™s one nomaspigtails stuck a couple three years ago skirting around J Hook. Took an airboat and a SeaTow big V with 400â€™ of rope to get it out 4 hours after the pic. Ankle deep on that big *** bar.
> 
> Heâ€™s one of the most skilled boat operators to ever run the bays so his steering mustâ€™ve went out or something here. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 4481515


LOL.....


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

loco4fishn said:


> Iâ€™ve seen your boat around the bluff a few times. Looks like itâ€™ll run super shallow. Where did you stick it?


Just north of the meadows. Couple hundred yards off PINS shoreline. Tide was very low, had been running the area before. Think Iâ€™d make it now as my motor is motor has been moved up a good 3â€ since that incident but I donâ€™t plan on trying again lol


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Enterprise aground on a bar in SF Bay, 1983. 
She got out of the Channel 1000 yards from the pier after an 8th month long deployment.
Of course families are watching her come in. 

Happens to the best of us running in skinny water. 

Notice crew topside on port side trying to list the ship.


----------



## deerhunter5

Stuck it at 12:30 am.... >3â€ of water when I hit the sandbar. Woke up a couple times during the night to absolutely no water within 50 yards of the boat, tide came in enough at 8:30am and used the trim motor to â€œpushâ€ the boat out.... long night


----------



## Aggieross05

haha thanks for posting great pics

And I am in here somewhere too dont know what page though!!!!

Edit: page 19 dohhh


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

deerhunter5 said:


> Stuck it at 12:30 am.... >3â€ of water when I hit the sandbar. Woke up a couple times during the night to absolutely no water within 50 yards of the boat, tide came in enough at 8:30am and used the trim motor to â€œpushâ€ the boat out.... long night
> 
> That looks like Mud Cut. If you're in that area just call Gulf Coast Rescue Squad. They will come pull you out for free. (Well Donations are accepted)


----------

